# Black X-mas



## Jason (Dec 26, 2006)

http://www.blackchristmas.com/

seen this on christmas..Pretty good for what it is


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 26, 2006)

.jason. said:


> http://www.blackchristmas.com/
> 
> seen this on christmas..Pretty good for what it is



The orignal (which this film is based upon) is/was a Canadian film!


----------



## Jason (Dec 26, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> The orignal (which this film is based upon) is/was a Canadian film!



yeah I heard it was a re-make never seen the orginal tho..


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2006)

Lacey Chabert is pretty damn hot.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 26, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Lacey Chabert is pretty damn hot.



Not bad on the eyes. 







I always kinda picture her still as the cute tween/teen girl from party of five, though.


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Not bad on the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always think of her as Amanda Becker from Not Another Teen Movie.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 27, 2006)

Those things look real...she's ok in my books!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 27, 2006)

Aaaaaaah the amount of jokes I cracked about the original when I noticed my mate had it on DVD...

Me: Black christmas?
Him: Yeah
Me: Is that the one where Chris Tucker, Martin Lawrence, Eddie Murphy, Chris Rock and Dave Chapelle save Christmas?
Him: *long pause*  Yes.
Me: Awesome


----------

